# קרדיטים



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
לא הייתי פעילה מידי בפורום, אלא בעיקר סמויה, אך שמתי לב שאין יותר מידי מידע הודות אזור בירת הנגב, ביתי, באר שבע.
לכן החלטתי לתרום קצת מהניסיון שלי בתקווה שהמידע יעזור למישהי/ו כפי שהפורום הזה עזר לי.


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

מי אנחנו? 
אני יוליה והוא עמרי בני 26, אני סטודנטית לכלכלה וחשבונאות והוא סטודנט להנדסת חשמל שנינו התחלנו את שנה ג'.
הכרנו דרך חברה משותפת בתקופת הצבא...כן כן עוד מעט 7 שנים יחד.
ואנחנו "הורים" גאים בחצי שנה האחרונה למיקה הנסיכה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









** התמונה מיום האימוץ מצער בעלי חיים באר שבע


----------



## coffeetoffy (9/11/12)

איזה זוג יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
(איזה משפט של סבתות)


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

ההצעה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
אחרי כחמש וחצי שנים של חברות ושנה של מגורים משותפים זה היה ברור שההצעה קרבה, אך החצי טען תמיד שיש זמן ואנחנו עסוקים בלימודים, ומתחת לרדר תכנן וארגן הצעת נישואין בהפתעה...ממש כמו בחלומות...
הוא היה אמור לטוס לברצלונה עם אימא שלו למשחק של בארסה, מתנה לסיום שנה ללא מועדי ב' בלימודים (שהובטחה לו עוד מתחילת השנה) ואני הייתי אמורה ללוות לשדה תעופה...בפועל קיבלתי דרכון ומזוודה בנתב"ג (אחרי שהוא כבר עשה תיאומים עם 3 מקומות העבודה שלי ואחרי שההורים שלי ארגנו לי מזוודה בלילה לפני כשהייתי בעבודה (מתוכנן כמובן)) וכמובן הסתבר שאימא שלו היא המלווה. ואז עולה השאלה: מה לא חשבת שהוא הולך להציע? ברור שחשבתי אפילו הפכתי לו את המזוודה ברגע שנכנסנו לחדר במלון (הוא ירד לסדר משהו בקבלה), אך הוא ידע עם מי יש לו עסק ושאסור להפקיר את הטבעת ולקח אותה אתו.
יום למחרת אחרי טיולים ברחבי העיר מ9 בבוקר הגענו למזרקות ליד ארמון המלך...והוא דאג שגם מישהו יצלם אותנו "ספונטנית" והוא שלף את הורד ובא הייתה הטבעת...
עד שהוא שלף את הפרח לא תיארתי לעצמי אפילו, זה היה רגע מושלם, חלומי.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (9/11/12)

איזה כייף לראות באמצע הלילה קרדיטים 
מחכה להמשך.. ההתחלה נראית מבטיחה וסיפור ההצעה מרגש..


----------



## behappy (9/11/12)

יווווווו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 איזה מקסים!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (9/11/12)

וואו, כל הכבוד לו!


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

מתכננים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ההצעה הייתה בתחילת נובמבר וידענו שאנחנו נתחתן בקיץ אחרי תקופת הבחינות. היה לנו חשוב לסגור כמה שיותר מהר אולם, דיג'יי, וצלם, ואת השאר החלטנו לדחות לתחילת סמסטר ב'.
הקטע הקשה היה למצוא ולסגור אולם (יסופר בהמשך), ואחרי זה הכל זרם ונהנו מרוב הרגעים בדרך.
ניהלנו תקציב (הוצאות) בקובץ אקסל שפורסם פעם בפורום שעזר לנו להיות ממוקדים ולא לסטות בעלויות - והצלחנו!!! 
לפני שסגרנו אצל ספק שרצינו, אך העלויות שלו היו גבוהות ממה שצפינו, בדקנו איפה אנחנו יכולים לקצץ ורק כשהצלחנו לקצץ סגרנו.


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

Save the date 
מאחר שלשנינו יש משפחה וחברים ברחבי העולם החלטנו לשלוח Save the date, מישהי בפורום פרסמה את הדוגמה בסקר בנושא שהיה בפורום ונדלקתי...שיניתי בעצמי בPower point  ושלחנו...מרוב שהתלהבתי עשיתי אחד גם בעברית והעלתי לFacebook, שיתפתי את החברים הקרובים והמשפחה, קיבלנו תגובות נלהבות...מומלץ בחום, אנשים באמת משריינים וזוכרים את התאריך ....


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

ההזמנה 
את ההזמנה עצבה והדפיסה לנו בת דודה של החצי. היא מעצבת גרפית מוכשרת ביותר והיא עצבה את ההזמנה באהבה גדולה...
ואחר שהושלמה מלאכת העיצוב היא פשוט החליטה שההזמנות הן מתנה ממנה והדפיסה לנו את כמות ההזמנות שהיינו צריכים על נייר ממוחזר מדהים.


----------



## jewelstone (12/11/12)

איזה משפט יפה


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

איפור ושיער 
בהתחלה רציתי להתארגן בסוויטה שהאולם נותן לזוג למשך כל היום בשקט שלי...בסופו של דבר התפשרתי בגלל דיל שניתן לי בסלון כלות...וזאת אולי הטעות הכי גדולה שלי בבחירת הספקים בחתונה.
התארגנתי בסלון של הדס כהן בבאר שבע שהם בהחלט אנשי מקצוע מ-ד-ה-י-מ-י-ם....להדס שמלות מדהימותתתת, נתי מעצב השיער אומן אמיתי פשוט כל יכול ואור המאפרת הייתה קשובה לי ואיפרה אותי בדיוק כמו שדמיינתי.
הבעיה היא שהמקום משמש גם כמספרה ואיפור לאירועים...ולמרות שהגעתי ב10 בבוקר (עם 2 מלוות) והייתה איתי  רק עוד כלה אחת עם מלווה, 
עדיין יצאתי בשעה איחור מהזמן שהייתי אמורה לצאת ובלי המלוות שלי שלא הספיקו לסיים להם את התסרוקות (הקפצתי את דודה שלי שתאסוף אותן ותקח אותן למקום שבו הצטלמנו, כחצי שעה מב"ש).
כשחזרתי לתיקונים, גם התעכבתי כי הייתי צריכה לחכות שהמאפרת תסיים איפור של מישהי ואז תתפנה אליי...פספסנו צילומיי שקיעה.
קצת התאכזבתי....אך בסופו של דבר כשאני מסתכלת אחורה...הם הוציאו אותי מהסלון מ-ו-ש-ל-מ-ת....


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

שמלה 
טוב אז אני כמו כמעט כולן לא הייתי מוכנה להיכנע לתעשייה הסוחטת כספים...במיוחד בנוגע לשמלה...ולכן תחילה פסלתי מקומות יקרים (8000+) שלדעתי גם לא היו שווים את המחיר... 
הקצבתי לעצמי סכום של עד 6000 ש"ח לשמלה והתחלתי בחיפושים:
לאחר שני סיבובים בתל אביב ואדים מרגולין - המדהים, ליה - המוכשרת, ורינה בהיר - שכל מילה לגביה מיותרת אצלה הכל מושלם. (ועוד כמה שאין סיבה להזכיר את שמם),
הגעתי למסקנה שאני לא מעוניינת בנסיעות לת"א לצורך מדידות במהלך הסמסטר (ובמיוחד לא בסוף הסמסטר - כחודש לפני החתונה), ולכן החלטתי לעשות סיבוב בבאר שבע ובמסגרת הסיבוב הגעתי לסלון של הדס כהן
הגעתי לאחר מדידות של מס' רב של שמלות וחשבתי שאני יודעת מה שאני רוצה: ואז הגיעה רוזה התופרת המדהימה בסלון, שראתה שאני לא מתחברת לשמלות שהוצעו לי, ואמרה לי " יש לי שמלה שאת חייבת למדוד, זה לא מה שאת מחפשת, אבל היא פשוט תפורה בשבילך..."
ואכן היא הייתה תפורה עליי, השמלה הייתה תפורה לקטלוג אך לא צולמה בסוף...ולא הייתה זקוקה לתיקונים פרט לתוספות קטנות שאני ביקשתי...והמחמאות עדיין מגיעות...
המחיר לא היה זול, אבל בנוגע לשמלה הזאת כבר אימא התעקשה....ומול אימא אני לא יכולה לעמוד ...במיוחד שידעתי שזאת ה-שמלה...


----------



## Natalila (9/11/12)

ווואו מהמם


----------



## coffeetoffy (9/11/12)

באמת מהממת!


----------



## yael rosen (9/11/12)

איזה גב!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אהבתי פלוס פלוס פלוס
חוץ מלקנא (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) נשאר לי רק לומר - סחטיין!!


----------



## behappy (9/11/12)

איזה יופי 
את יודעת מה יפה בשמלה הזו? שהיא פשוט הופכת אותך ליפהפיה. רואים את השמלה ולא אומרים רק איזו שמלה יפה, אלא איזו כלה יפה.
מהמם!!


----------



## תות ותותי (10/11/12)




----------



## simplicity83 (10/11/12)

וואו! 
איזו שמלה ואיזה גוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  מהממת! 
מאחלת לכם המון המון מזל טוב, שתמיד תהיו כאלה יפים, שמחים ומלאי אהבה


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

נעליים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
אני בעייתית בנעליים מטבעי (מידה 40 רגל רחבה ובן זוג בגובהי), חיפשתי עקב נמוך, כי רציתי עקב, אבל שתראה טוב על הרגל ולא סירה.
בסיבוב השני שלי בת"א לצורך חיפוש שמלה, עברנו אימא שלי ואני ליד נעלי ארו, ואימא ראתה את הנעליים בחלון הראווה והתלהבה, אני לא אהבתי, אבל כמו שאמרתי אני לא יכולה עליה שוכנעתי למדוד והתאהבתי הם פשוט היו מושלמות על הרגל.
ובנוסף היה מבצע...יחסי למחירים שם...במקום 450 ירד ל350... אז קניתי..


----------



## Bobbachka (9/11/12)

יש לנו אותן נעליים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חושבת שכבר ניהלנו על זה איזה שיח...


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

צלם - אודי אבן חיים 
יום אחד עברתי על תמונות של אחות של חברה וממש התלהבתי מתמונות החתונה שלה ובררתי מיהו הצלם, כשסיפרתי לעמרי עליו התברר שהוא למד אתו בתיכון וישר השיג את הטלפון שלו, נפגשנו אתו ולאחר מספר ימים סגרנו אתו צילום סטילס והוא ארגן צוות וידאו וצילום HDSLR.
אודי היה מדהים: רגוע, מצחיק, יצירתי ויצא חומר גלם מדהיםםםםם. בינתיים קיבלנו רק את התמונות וסרטון תקציר של החתונה (3 דק'),שצולם ע"י רודי במצלמת HDSLR, שפשוט משקף בצורה מדהימה את מה שהתרחש בערב המדהים ההוא...זאת אומנות להכניס 6 שעות לתוך 3 דק'!!!
בקיצור היה יום מדהים...


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (9/11/12)

מקסים! איך זה צולם?


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

הסודות מאחוריי התמונה 
ההינומה נתפסה בחלק העליון בעמוד התאורה...והייתה רוח חזקה שגרמה להינומה לעוף....
אנחנו פעלנו לפי הנחיית ה-צלםםםם...אשר הפעיל את קסמיו...


----------



## אביה המואביה (9/11/12)

וואו!!!!!


----------



## Raspail (9/11/12)

WOW תמונה מרהיבה!!!


----------



## yaya87 (9/11/12)

אודי ידוע כמי שמוציא קסמים מהמצלמה


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

המפגש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
התקיים בסלון הכלות...


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

ביציאה מסלון הכלות


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

חליפת חתן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
בהמלצת חברים שהתחתנו שנה לפנינו נסענו לגוסטו ביפו, 
בהתחלה חשבנו רק על מכנס חולצה ועניבה...אבל אז הוא ניסה חליפה והחלטנו שזה זה...
קנינו שם הכל...חליפה, שתי חולצות מכופתרות (ממליצה בחום), חגורה, נעליים ועניבה וסגרנו את הפינה.


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

קצת מקדימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הצטלמנו באיזה שדה לגידול גזרים אחרי צומת שוקת, במושב אורנים ליד ולאחר התיקונים בסלון כלות בשטח פתוח ליד האולם...


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

קצת מקדימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הצטלמנו באיזה שדה לגידול גזרים אחרי צומת שוקת, במושב אורנים ליד ולאחר התיקונים בסלון כלות בשטח פתוח ליד האולם...


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

מקדימים 2


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

מקדימים 3


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/11/12)

איזו כלה דוגמנית 
השמלה מאוד הולמת אותך וזה נראה מאוד קלאסי ויפה. 
מזל טוב!


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

ועוד מקדימים אחד


----------



## coffeetoffy (9/11/12)

וואו!!


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

סגת האולם 
כפי שציינתי בהתחלה היה לנו קשה מאוד למצוא אולם...בבאר שבע ישנם כ2-3 אולמות שנחשבים טובים...שרוב החברים שלנו התחתנו שם...לנו היה חשוב מאוד האוכל ולא רצינו אולם גדול (רוב האולמות הנחשבים בבאר שבע גדולים)...
מבחינת מחירים: כמובן שהם לא כמו במרכז, המחירים בבאר שבע לשיא הקיץ היו עד 200 ש"ח למנה שזה היה סביר עבורנו.
בסופו של דבר, לאחר שראינו אולמות שונים במשך חודש, בחרנו להתחתן באולמי " נרניה" מתחם שמעוצב מדהים ומכיל  שני אולמות קטן (עד550 איש) וגדול (עד 1000 איש)...כמובן שהתחתנו בקטן...שהיה לו שם לא טוב מבחינת האוכל בשנים קודמות, אך בשנה האחרונה כל מי שהיה שם שיבח אז לקחנו את הסיכון....במהלך ה10 חודשים מאז שסגרנו ועד החתונה עצמה התחלפו שם הבעלים ששיפרו את האולם לרמה אחרת...
על האוכל אנחנו עדיין מקבלים מחמאות (כן חודשיים אחרי), על היחס אין מה לדבר בכלל...הגשימו כל גחמה שלי...והיו לי הרבה....
**הדבר היחיד שעצבן שהם מגבילים לספקים בנוגע לעיצוב ולבר - יאמר לזכותם שהם עובדים עם ספקים מעולים שהמחירים שלהם באמת בסדר גמור...
***בר - סגרנו שירותי עם "המלך בבר" והבאנו אלכוהול מהאחים אוחיון - משווק של אלכוהול בבאר שבע - כשסוכם עם הבר על רזרבות במקרר למקרה שהאלכוהול שלנו ייגמר (היה הכל ממש עד סוף האירוע).
***עיצוב - "שניר עיצובים" - עיצב לנו בדיוק כמו שחלמתי כולל חופה ובמה לחופה במחיר מעולה


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

אישורי הגעה 
בנוגע לנושא זה הייתה דילמה לעשות או לא לעשות הושבה שמית ואישורי הגעה, בבאר שבע הדבר לא כל כך נהוג...אך אני ממש רציתי שיהיה סדר בכניסה לאולם, שכל אחד ידע לאן הוא הולך ושלא יעמדו לי אנשים ברחבה ויחכו עד שיפתחו להם רזרבות, לדעתי זה לא מכבד את האורחים שבאו לכבד אותנו...ובנוסף, האימהות תמכו ואפילו התעקשו על כך וכבר ציינתי שלפחות מול אחת מהן אני לא יכולה לעמוד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא רציתי להפיל את הנושא על החברות מכיוון שהיו עסוקות בלימודים בתקופה הזאת ולכן,
עשינו אישורי הגעה לחברים דרך חברת Orita - אורית עטר - שבוע לפני העברנו לה רשימה וכל יום היא עדכנה מה קורה, בסופו של דבר מתוך 160 אישורי הגעה...לא הגיעו כ20..יחסית הרבה.
האימהות עשו אישורים לצדדים שלהם - ואצלן מי שאמר שיבוא הגיע...אשכנזים מה לעשות... 
בסופו של דבר מתוך 400 מאשרי הגעה הגיעו 380...

***התמונה של החופה בלי קשר


----------



## טינקרבל85 (9/11/12)

זה באולמי נרניה?


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

כן באולם הקטן


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

די ג'יי 
זהו הספק היחיד שידעתי שאין סיכוי שאסגור בבאר שבע, בבאר שבע ישנם רק כ5 חברות של דיג'יים שנחשבות טובות...ואין תחרות בכלל במחירים ולכן המחירים הם בשמיים.
כחצי שנה לפני החתונה שלי התחתנה החברה הכי טובה שלי וסגרה את דיג'יי יובל ענבר מחברת אקפלה... עוד לפני החתונה שלה נפגשנו איתו במשרד שלו בראשון והתאהבנו במקצועיות, באהבה למקצוע, בביטחון שהעניק לנו וכמובן שגם במחיר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (פער של 4000 ש"ח מהמחירים בבאר שבע - רק לשם השוואה).
הוא מספק את כל התוספות כלולות במחיר: בועות סבון, עשן, זיקוקים לכניסה ולסלואו שטויות לרחבה בלונים לבנים ענקיים ובכמויות נדיבות....פשוט לא היינו צריכים להתעסק בזה...בנוסף, סגרנו דרכו זוג נגני גיטרות אקוסטיות שישבו בקבלת פנים וניגנו קאברים...כמה מחמאות הם קיבלו...
בנוגע לרחבה - הייתה מפוצצת מההתחלה ועד הסוף, חברים שלנו לא יכלו לקום בבוקר שאחרי מרוב שכאבו להם הרגליים, הוא פשוט ידע לשים את השיר הנכון בזמן הנכון...צעירים ומבוגרים כאחד השתוללו...לדוגמא שילב שירים ברוסית, לצד שלי, בזמן הנכון שפשוט כולם נהנו מהם גם חברים שלא חשבתי שירקדו בשלב זה ומרוב שהיה מוצלח נוגנו 4 שירים ברצף במקום 2 כפי שסגרנו כי הוא פשוט ראה שזה זורם....מדהייים ומומלץ בחום...


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

טבעות - תכשיטי מיכאלי 
כחודש לפני החתונה נזכרנו שצריך טבעות...אז התחלתי לחפש (החצי אמר שלו אין בעיה מה שיהיה הוא ימצא - שאני אמצע עבורי קודם כי אני הבעייתית).
קודם כל הלכתי ל"תכשיטי אליס" האגדיים בבאר שבע, ולא הבנתי למה כולם מעללים אותם מבחר עצום של טבעות שחוזרות על עצמן במחירים יחסית יקרים (מחיר לגרם יקר ב30 ש"ח ממקומות אחרים), המשכתי לחנות קטנה בעיר העתיקה של באר שבע "תכשיטי מיכאלי" (שם גם החצי קנה לי את טבעת הנישואין)...שם המבחר יותר קטן אך יש אופציה לשנות את העיצובים וכך גם היה לקחתי דוגמא של טבעת שאהבתי אבל היא הייתה רחבה מידי ועם בטן עמוקה מידי, מיכאלי פשוט התאים אותה בדיוק למימדים שרציתי...עמרי בא ובחר לו גם טבעת מאוד יפה...הטבעות הגיעו כשבוע לפני החתונה וקיבלנו קופסא מהממת שאפילו לא היינו צריכים כרית לשאת אותן.
ומהמחיר הופתענו....יצא משמעותיתי זול יותר מי מה שתכננו להוציא


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

תמונה של הטבעות 
עכשיו ראיתי שלא עלתה


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

אישור יהדות, רבנות, מקווה ורב 
אני הייתי צריכה לעבור אישור יהדות - למרות שלהוריי יש כתובה. מה שעצבן בכל התהליך העובדה שיושבת בבית דין רבני עולה ותיקה מאוד ואומרת לך:"אנחנו יוצאים מנקודת הנחה שאת רוסיה - ועכשיו תוכיחי שאת לא!" - היה פשוט מעליב מצידה להגיד דבר כזה...ואם ההורים שלי היו שם הם פשוט היו יוצאים עליה.
בסך הכל התהליך היה בסדר - זומנתי לחוקר יהדות שעבר על מסמכים שונים ונתן המלצה להכיר ביהדותי. ולאחר כחודש נקבע לי בית דין רבני שלאחר 10 דק' של שאלות ענייניות נקבע בפסק דין שאני - יהודיה, את האמת הדיין היה ממש נחמד וברך אותי בסוף.
כל התהליך ברבנות היה מהיר, לאחר האישור יהדות, כ10 דק' - ואז העדים באו כל אחד בזמנו הפנוי וחתמו.
*הדרכת כלות ברבנות ב"ש - קצת מייגע 2 מפגשים בבוקר כל מפגש כ3 שעות, שאני החלטתי פשוט לזרום עם זה ולא לייחס לזה חשיבות.
*מקווה - אני טבלתי יום לפני החתונה, אני לא רציתי את כל הבלאגן סביבי במקווה אז החלטתי ללכת רק עם אמא שלי למקווה רגיל קטן (לא לכלות) בהמלצת גיסתי שהיא שומרת מצוות...הייתה בלנית מקסימה שלא בדקה יותר מידי, נפגשתי איתה כמה ימים לפני והיא אישרה לי לבוא כבר עם לק, רק בתנאי שיעשה באותו היום. הטבילה עצמה הייתה רוחנית ואפילו נהנתי מהסיפור הזה כל הסיפור ארך רבע שעה...לאחר מכן אימי ואני חזרנו לבית הוריי ושם היו כל החברות והמשפחה ועשו לי מסיבה קטנה. 
*רב מקדש - לאחר שבררנו על מספר רבנים שרובם היו תפוסים ביום החתונה שלנו, והשאר היו משעממים, בחרנו ברב מרבנות באר שבע - הוא גם הרב שהתעסק בתיק שלנו - הרב משה בן שלוש...וזאת הייתה בחירה מצוינת - הוא הגיע בזמן עלה לסוויטה שלנו ברך אותנו, צ'יק צ'ק חתמו על כתובה, והחופה הייתה קצרה, זורמת, מצחיקה ומרגשת...אחרי שבוע התקשר אלינו התעודת הנישואין מוכנה...לא היו לנו שום התעסקויות בשל העובדה שהוא מהרבנות...


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

בחופה


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

שובר את הכוס


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

והחגיגה מתחילה


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

מגנטים כן או לא? 
אני אישית לא רציתי מגנטים זה נראה לי קצת פאסה...אבל עדיין רצינו להעניק שי לאורחים...ואז ראינו בפייס תמונה מארה"ב שבכניסה לחתונה עושים מן קיר "הוליווד" על שטיח אדום...והחלטנו לחפש צלם מגנטים שייקח על עצמו משהו בסגנון.
ואז הגענו לג'ניה לוקו ומתן (גרפיקאי) האלופים, שארגנו עמדה בכניסה לאולם עם גרפיקה שאנחנו בחרנו...אנשים אהבו מאוד את הרעיון ושזה לא היה "סתם" מגנטים...מכיוון שסגרנו אתו על כמות מסוימת של מגנטים הוא גם צילם במהלך האירוע ומראש עוצבה גם מסגרת תואמת לשלט בעמדה...
יום אחרי החתונה קיבלנו דיסק עם כל התמונות, הגדלות ומגנטים של המשפחות שהוא שמר לנו. ובנוסף, אחרי שבוע הייתי צריכה עוד מגנטים והגדלות והוא עשה זאת ללא שום בעיה והביא לי אותם עד הבית...
אין על השירות והאיכות שלהם...

**בתמונה רודי אחד הצלמים משתגע...המגנטים צולמו קרוב יותא ככה שהשלט היה ממש על כל התמונה


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

מפזזים


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

סלואו/"ריקוד חתונה"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
רצינו ללמוד לרקוד קצת אז תרצנו את זה בכך שאנחנו רוצים ריקוד סלואו יפה, לקחנו 4 שיעורים אצל רומן בורוכוב מורה לריקוד בבאר שבע שהיה גם אלוף אירופה בריקודים סלוניים (ולמד איתי בתיכון),
הוא הוציא מאיתנו מה שלא ידענו שקיים...היה מדהים...ואף אחד לא האמין שלקחנו רק 4 שיעורים.
רקדנו לצלילי ויטני יוסטון ואנריקה אגלסיס "Kiss for ever" -( נראה לי שככה קוראים לשיר)...היה מדהים...
הסלואו השני היה "She is the one" - שיר שאנחנו מאוד אוהבים


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

הפתעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...עוד שמלה 
טוב אז לאחר שמדדתי שוב את השמלה הראשונה...הבנתי שבכדי "להתפרע" אני אצטרך משהו פחות צמוד...ואז עלה במוחי הרעיון אי ביי...שם לא מצאתי משהו שאהבתי. ואז מישהי שעשתה איתי מעורבות חברתית המליצה לי על אתר שנקרא weddingdresseschina.com הוא יקר יותר מאיביי וגם יש שם שמלות שהן לא לפי האופנה שלנו, אבל אני מצאתי שם שמלה כמו שרציתי...אפשר גם לשלוח להם תמונה והם תופרים על פיה.
כל התהליך ערך כחודש ושבוע מהרגע ששלחתי להם את המידות שלי ועד שהגיע בדואר רשום ...הייתי צריכה מספר תיקונים...בעיקר הצרה באזור החזה ולקצר את השמלה (שהוזמנה ארוכה בכוונה)...
דרך אגב השמלה למכירה...אחרי ניקוי יבש סביבות מידה 38 גובה כ1.80 ניתנת לקיצור למעוניינות בעוד פרטים תשלחו לפרטי.


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

הפסקה קצרה...המשך יבוא


----------



## 87LenaS (9/11/12)

בתור דרומית 
אני מודה לך במיוחד על הקרדיטים האלה  עזרת לי מאוד


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

השמלה השנייה מאחור


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

משתוללים


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

עפים באוויר


----------



## Bobbachka (10/11/12)

חששתי מאוד שזה מה שיעשו לבן זוגי בחתונה שלנו. למזלי (ולמזלו) הסתפקו אצלנו בהרמה על כיסא.


----------



## תות ותותי (9/11/12)

ועוד ריקודים


----------



## תות ותותי (10/11/12)

לסיכום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
נהנתי מעשרת החודשים בהם תכננו את החתונה, אנחנו יחסית לקחנו הכל בקלות וזרמנו אחד עם השני...תוך התפשרות אחד למען השני.
ההמלצה הכי חשובה - תזכרו שאנחנו מתכננים ונערכים והכל עובר כל כך מהר אז תנצלו כל רגע ביום המיוחד הזה...
המון תודה לבנות בפורום שעזרו לי המון, בעיקר להבין אך כל העולם הזה עובד...

שתהיה שבת שלום ומזל טוב לכל הכלות לעתיד ולנשואות הטריות!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/11/12)

המון המון מזל טוב! 
קרדיטים יפיפיים ואת נראית מהמם!
שיהיו לכם הרבה שנים מאושרת ביחד!


----------



## ronitvas (10/11/12)

מזל טוב!!! 
תודה על קרדיטים מקסימים וחשובים מאוד!!! כפי שציינת, אין לנו מספיק מאיזור הדרום....
מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים


----------



## Bobbachka (10/11/12)

מזל טוב! 
נהנתי מאוד מקריאת הקרדיטים שלך.

מאחלת לכם זוגיות טובה ובריאות.


----------



## shirit241 (20/11/12)

מזל טוב 
איזה זוג יפה!!! ואת בכלל כלה מהממת! המון מזל טוב


----------

